# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Cookieh's workbook

## Killing

My today's dream journal entry - here

I reality check all the time, maybe even over 10 times a day. I've got a small note on my screen saying "reality check!" and I have drawn a small dot on my finger to remind me of rc'ing at school.
I use nose pinch and sometimes instead of nose pinch I try to find something weird in my surroundings.

My dream signs are school and classmates.

----------


## fOrceez

Heya Cookie  :wink2:  
As I replied to one of the other workbooks, reality checking is not the most important part of the process but questioning your reality - even that brief moment of awareness is really what is crucial. The more often/longer your awareness session is, the better. Of course, this requires frequency  :tongue2:  What technique are you going for?

----------


## Killing

Hai fOrceez!  :smiley: 

Mainly DILD, but if I have more time for sleep I like to practice WILD.

Twice I was even close to a dream, one time I saw a very detailed pillow case texture, even though I don't have a pillow like that I still thought I had opened my eyes. :/
The other one was when I started seeing a meadow and a forest in the distance. I was in such an uncomfortable position, that I had to get up.

I really like it when I just see a few dots, lines and whatever, and then after a little while it has all gone crazy, so many colors, shapes and everything  ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey cookieh, how goes it?

I see you have been keeping up with your journal, that's good. I noticed that you looked at your ipod in two of your dreams. Possible dream sign?

----------


## Killing

Could be. Stores and small shops could also be a dream sign. I am going to suffocate with all this reality checking  ::D: .
Last night I had this (semi?) lucid, here's the entry.

----------


## fOrceez

Not sure if accident, but you didn't link it  :tongue2:

----------


## Killing

> Last night I had this (semi?) lucid, *here*'s the entry.



Or does that link not work D:..?

----------


## fOrceez

Oh, i just couldn't see it! :O

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Cookieh! More than likely, it was a full lucid with some less than perfect recall. I wouldn't call it a semi-lucid, because you definitely knew you were dreaming. You did the RC, it failed, and you tried flying and such.

Well done, the RCs seem to be working well for you  :smiley:

----------


## Killing

Thank you c:
Wow, I need that good recall back, before the next lucid D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So speaking of your recall, I was just curious: Are you getting plenty of sleep lately?

----------


## paigeyemps

Congratulations on your lucid cookie!  :smiley:   ::banana:: 

[lucid cookie lol]

----------


## Killing

> So speaking of your recall, I was just curious: Are you getting plenty of sleep lately?



I am currently getting around 7h, I'm trying to adjust the sleeping patterns now. 

And thanks Paige  ::lol::

----------


## Killing

Would it be okay if I didn't journal all of my dreams in my DJ here, but only when it's a lucid or some dream I'd really like to share?

(I will still, of course, keep a DJ)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Would it be okay if I didn't journal all of my dreams in my DJ here, but only when it's a lucid or some dream I'd really like to share?
> 
> (I will still, of course, keep a DJ)



Oh totally, it's not necessary to post the details. That's just for you. I'm just more interested in your progress. If you wanted you could just say "I made progress."  :tongue2:

----------


## Killing

Had a DEILD by accident, entry here.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hooray for accidental DEILDs!!!

I also love puppies.

----------


## Killing

::banana:: 
A new DILD!
And perhaps a new dream sign, guitars. Entry here
*Cookieh still has that happy*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Alright, congrats cookieh!

Yeah if you play the guitar alot in real life, it'll most definitely work it's way into your dreams and become a regular dream sign. I love how you were able to expand it when it only had the 2 frets.

----------


## paigeyemps

congrats cookieh!!

because of this achievement, I hereby reward you with 250 French crystal vases personally handpainted by Napoleon Bonaparte!! Enjoy smashing them!  ::D: 


 ::banana::

----------


## Killing

Beautiful. Mr.Ranjit is a kind man, I see. Did he give you a discount on those?
It will be a joy smashing them  :tongue2: 

Oh right, 1 ld this week.

----------


## Killing

I first discovered lucid dreaming around October last year, I saw a meme about opening your eyes in SP, they said it's the scariest thing they have ever experienced. Scary things interest me, so I googled to find out more about it and ended up on this site. I lurked for a few days and then, on October 9th, I joined. 6 days later I had my first lucid dream, where I rc'd and woke up straight away. 
I've already taken this course, but I thought I'd take it again, since I was slacking around the last time  ::lol:: 

*Long-term goals*

[] Meet Death
[] Talk to my subconscious and get answers to stuff  ::D: 
[] Find my DG
[] Go to Ranjit's place with Paige to pick up some vases
[] Control fire/water


*Short-term goals*

[x] Have a LD
[] Have lucids two nights in a row
[] Draw in a lucid
[x] Play guitar in a lucid
[] Be a cat.
[] Kill someone (....Imeanwhaaat?)
[] Burn down a building
[/] Eat dream food (done it in a non-lucid, want to do it in a lucid as well  :tongue2: )
[] Jump off a high building
[] Use 4 languages in the same dream
[] Throw cacti at OldSparta (yes, I am serious)
[] Lock rudedude in a room full of cats > ::D: 
[] Swim in water.
[] Sit on the iceberg and watch Titanic sink



*Dream signs*

Places
My childhood homeSchool (previous schools and current)Stores

Living things
Classmates (from previous schools and current)Any family memberUsers from DVA.M.Cats (maybe..)

Objects
iPodComputers (the IRC dreams  ::|: )Guitars

I have also noticed that I've had a few dreams at night. _You don't say?_ Ah, no, you dumbass. I mean it's dark in the dream!
(I like talking to myself.)

*Current technique(s)*
Hoping for DILD's. Not giving up on WILD's, I have gotten to hallucinations!  ::D: 
I have given WBTB+MILD some thought, but I haven't gotten to it just yet. (_slaps herself for laziness_)

*Reality checks*
Mainly nose plug
Observing surroundings, finding weird things
Trying to read the same text more than once



_Cookieh, I am disappoint.
Stop being lazy by not DJ'ing EVERYTHING you know._

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Cool how you found dreamviews cookieh. You saw a meme about opening your eyes during SP? What was it, I'm curious now.

Also, I endeavour to do everything possible in my powers to assist you in throwing a cactus at OldSparta. This is very close to my heart.





> _Cookieh, I am disappoint.
> Stop being lazy by not DJ'ing EVERYTHING you know._



 ::chuckle::

----------


## melanieb

You seem to have a better grasp on goals and DreamSigns this time around.

I bet you'll have a lot of luck this time!


I like that sig also...   ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

ZOMG Cookie I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE those goals!! But I know you know which one I love most. Visiting Ranjit of course! hahaha  :smiley: 

Good luck my cacti-wielding cat-loving friend! 

P.S. To make it easier for you to identify him in your dreams, I would like to show you a picture of Ranjit  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for _Ranjit_: 









*Spoiler* for _Ranjit and his wife Falguni_: 









*Spoiler* for _Ranjit with a 'stache for business purposes_: 








Hahahaha inb4 cookie scratches her eyes out x)

----------


## Killing

> Cool how you found dreamviews cookieh. You saw a meme about opening your eyes during SP? What was it, I'm curious now.



Couldn't find it anymore, maybe it's been deleted or something >.>





> You seem to have a better grasp on goals and DreamSigns this time around.
> 
> I bet you'll have a lot of luck this time!
> 
> 
> I like that sig also...



Yep, taking it seriously this time  ::D: 
And thanks!

Paige: MYGODWUTISDIS.

----------


## Komisoft

LOL Mr. Ranjit. Also, I lol'd at some of your goals cookieh  :tongue2: .

----------


## Killing

*Spoiler* for _the meaning of life_: 




*Spoiler* for _are you ready?_: 




*Spoiler* for _you're not ready. I won't tell you the meaning of life, instead...._: 



...I'm telling you that I had an accidental DEILD! Here is the entry. And if the last part was a dream after all, then the swimming goal is done  :tongue2: .

Maybe I should practice DEILD'ing from now on...

----------


## paigeyemps

congratulations cookieeeee!!! bababa ba  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats cookieh! Wow, the stars must have been just right, or planet alignment, because there were lucids all over the place last night.

I hate that you lose your sight, I do that too. So frustrating.  :Sad:  But hooray for getting it back. Never give up!

----------


## Killing

No success in getting lucid lately, but my recall is improving  :tongue2: . I can remember 3-4 dreams a night if I try hard enough.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well if your avatar doesn't make you lucid again soon, I don't know what will. O_O That's some scary stuff!

/me RCs

----------


## Killing

Hahaha, I guess seeing a cat with no eyes is pretty reality check-worthy.  ::D:

----------


## Killing

DILD, tried summoning but only got freaky results, entry here.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Look's like you're seeing good consistency.

----------


## Killing

Could always do better  ::?: 

Cats and guns (or shooting) are becoming more serious dream signs.

----------


## paigeyemps

Shooting. O________o





Me likey. 

How's the recall coming along, cookie? :3

----------


## Wurlman

U don't like cats now do u? Lol my first guess was that's one of ur dream signs

----------


## Killing

..I do like cats, what kind of a question is that?

Anyways, the recall is slowly building up again  ::D: .

----------


## paigeyemps

Awwwyea! I love hearing your wacky dreams on chat :3

----------


## Killing

This is most likely a DEILD..

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice!  ::D:  Congrats cookie! MuhahahahahAHAHAHAHA


why did i just evil laugh

----------


## Killing

Danke  :tongue2: 

The evil inside of you wants out, duh.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I always suspected there was a demon inside paigey somewhere, just lurking....  ::shock:: 

Yay congrats on the lucid cookieh! And Happy (early-ish) Birthday  :Party:

----------


## Killing

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

> I always suspected there was a demon inside paigey somewhere, just lurking....







P.S. sorry for the huge image on your workbook, Cookie  ::D:  Happy birthday again!

----------


## Killing

LOL, it's okay as long as it's at least a little amusing  ::D:

----------


## Komisoft

Hapy birthday cookieh my korean soldier  :smiley: . Just checking in to see what is going on.

inb4 k.

----------


## Wurlman

Happy birthday good luck on a great lucid!!!!!!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hapy birthday cookieh my *korean* soldier . Just checking in to see what is going on.
> 
> inb4 k.




k.

Cookie, I KNEW you were Asian!!

----------


## Killing

Wurlman, 16 minutes late xD. Thanks though

Paige, when have you ever seen luna speak the truth?

----------


## paigeyemps

> Paige, when have you ever seen luna speak the truth?



Good point.  ::D:

----------


## Killing

DILD, forgot most of it when I was telling it to my friends this morning -___-. 
It was quite long and vivid..

OH, I forgot to stabilize it at first, but I remembered that half way through the dream and I rubbed my hands together  ::D: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh cool, you said in the dream that it seemed like it had lasted a long time?

Very cool.

----------


## Wurlman

What happen when u rubbed ur hands???? Or mabey I should check ur DJ first? My bad lol

----------


## Killing

A bit of a late reply..

Yeah, I was wondering in the dream, how long did it last in real life time xD.

And Wurlman, I don't remember exactly what happened when I rubbed my hands, I forgot everything :<

----------


## Wurlman

Ugh I hate that

----------


## Killing

I know, me too x(

----------


## Killing

3rd lucid this month  :smiley: . Entry.
DEILD rules.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's awesome cookieh! 35 minute lucid dream, well done. And yes, DEILDs rule.

In your DJ entry, you said that you were 



> already kind of aware when the dream started, but I became really lucid when I stared at the walls.



Please elaborate, I'm intrigued.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Please elaborate, I'm intrigued.



me too!  ::D:  do tellll. CONGRATS ON ZE LUCID!

----------


## Killing

Hurr, necromancy.

HURRRR.

----------


## Alucinor XIII

hqdefault.jpg

----------


## Killing

OH NO THEY NOTICED ME


On a bit more serious note, I think I'm sort of going to participate in this class. Again. For the third time.
No idea, just to get back into this stuff.
Maybe.

I'm going to try this tonight -- http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...ild-guide.html

We better start having chat sessions again though, or tables will be flipped.

----------


## melanieb

I do believe quite a few chat sessions are planned.

Additionally BrandonBoss and Dutchraptor are working on an advanced class as I recall.

----------


## Killing

Oop, as in a completely separate class from Intro?
Seems interesting, yes..Very interesting indeed.

I will give it a thought or two. Once it starts :T.

----------


## Killing

I'm not sure if I completely got lucid, but in the middle of a dream I suddenly mumbled how this is a boring-ass dream and then tried controlling things. 
At first I tried telekinesis, it didn't work. It pissed me off and I started breaking the spindles of the staircase I was sitting on. They were wooden, pretty thin and fun to break. I might make a DJ entry for this later, it was a long dream with a bunch of different places and people .__.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You broke stuff in your dream?  ::lol:: 

How come I never thought of just wrecking stuff in a lucid. I'm always so careful in waking life with my wine glasses. I'd love to just throw them against the wall if they end up dirty in a dream haha. Great basic task idea, if you don't mind. Anyway, would love to read the whole dream.

----------


## Killing

Oh well, sure did try to break, at least. And yeah, the basic task idea, go for it, if you think it's good.
DJ entry's here :P

----------


## Killing

Nothing today, couldn't even be assed to get out of bed and have a proper WBTB.
Slept from ~1:30am to ~12:00pm.

Sweet sleep sched, I know right. >__>

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Nice.. sounds like mine. Only reason I can WBTB regularly is because I HAVE to get my son up for school at around 7am. I'm not recommending you start having kids right away though.

What if you set your alarm for 6 or 7 or so, and had a yummy snack or drink waiting for you in the fridge. Maybe that would inspire you to get up and mess around for a bit before going back to sleep? Just a suggestion.

----------


## Killing

Meh, I don't like to eat much when I've just woken. Makes me sick sometimes.
I need to get to bed earlier, too, so it'll feel like an actual WBTB. I don't feel like doing it when it's already light outside, cause it makes it seem like it's already too late to try. >__>

(of course, same thing happened today, since I went to bed at like..2am)

----------


## Alucinor XIII

You can do it Killing! 

Try taking some melatonin about an hour before you want to start going to bed. It plays a large part in our circadian rhythm. A large influx of melatonin at say, 11pm every night for a few days will start shifting your body towards that sleep schedule. Once its set in, you dont need to take it anymore.

Or you can play hardball, and just pull an all-nighter one morning, and you'll be dead-tired at around 10pm anyway.  :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

> I need to get to bed earlier, too...



Chat addict! HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..just like me ;___;

----------


## Killing

Became slightly lucid at the end of a dream. Pinched my nose and went to look for a light switch, wondered how can I hold my breath for this long. The first switch didn't do anything, the second one turned off the sunlight outside :|. Once I actually realized it was a dream, I was already waking up. 
I stayed still, dreamchained. It's a pretty pointless dream since I spent most of the time controlling these two people.
In fact, I'm not even going to DJ it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Became slightly lucid at the end of a dream. Pinched my nose and went to look for a light switch, wondered how can I hold my breath for this long. The first switch didn't do anything, the second one turned off the sunlight outside . Once I actually realized it was a dream, I was already waking up. 
> I stayed still, dreamchained.



Congrats on the dream chain  :smiley: 




> It's a pretty pointless dream since I spent most of the time controlling these two people.
> In fact, I'm not even going to DJ it.



Quick question(s): was it your general goal to control these characters once you regained lucidity? Or was that just kinda going with the flow? Just curious because I occasionally run into a lucid dream where I go along with some odd story that presents itself, when I'd rather (in retrospect, upon waking) go with my personal goals.

----------


## Killing

I suppose I followed the storyline, since my view switched from one person to another and in the end I was only an observer. They had minds of their own and I watched them.

----------

